# LION or PUPPY CUT !!!!!



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

SHOCKED :blink::blink::blink: ok i asked for a puppy cut for Romeeo and even had a picture of how i wanted it to look well it took us a long time to decide to cut his hair........................ what in the world :w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t: he looks like a LION :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: but oh i need to get used to this by the way i didnt want him shaved:angry: and omg my DH is fuming :exploding::exploding::shy::shy: ihad to hide when he got home the groomer said his hair was to un even and had to shave him but she didnt ask me first i would of told her not to cut him at all until i asked my DH first:smpullhair::smpullhair::forgive me::forgive me::forgive me: so i had to ask him to forgive me and that we wont try the puppy cut unless the groomer knows how to do it what we asked or understand shaving is not an option Thank God it grows back i like it but not what i wanted :blink::blink:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

oops! 
That is definitely not a puppy cut----but I am glad you like it anyway! Maybe with time your DH will like it too! 
sending hugs


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Groomer's covering his/her a$$......The hair being too uneven is a cop-out. They are merely trying to deflect blame so you don't raise a stink. A friend took his fluffs to a professional groomer and gave VERY specific instructions to put one in a puppy cut and just trim around the feet of the other one, but do NOT clip him at all. The groomer got the two confused, and instead of calling to ask which fluff should get which treatment, she relied on her faulty memory and cut the WRONG dog. My friend cried. _Literally_. 18 mos of growth gone in a millisecond. His dog's coat, like your dog's coat, will grow out again, but you will just have to adjust to it in the interim. I don't think I would become a repeat customer, however.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Awww! Yea that is def not a puppy cut. At least not a maltese puppy cut. Maybe poodle cut? But he does rock the lion look flawlessly! SO cute!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So sorry this happened. The second picture looks more like the groomer was doing a Bichon cut.:blink: So frustrating when you talk to and show what you want and they do something else. Hair will grow though and with the head and face, better long then short since that always seems to feel like the hardest part to grow in because of where the hairs poke around (unlike on the body). Your DH will get over it...Romeo is still the same sweet boy. I would look for another groomer since this one clearly didn't take your concerns into consideration. Give Romeo a hug from his Aunt Sue. I've had stylists for myself who have done the same thing. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh honey he looks adorable anyway ! but i agree he looks like a lion or maybe a poodle .. the same thing happ to me with dolce , i told him not to cut the face in factnot to touch it n he shaved the top of his nose n i thin around the eyes n gave him a pinty nose i was soo upset , but it does grow out fast , thank god !


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Romeo is still a handsome cutie!
But you must have been so surprised when you saw the new cut.
My first thoughts were Bichon cut, as Susan mentions also.
The way the groomer fluffed out his legs, and gave him a rounded shape to his head.
Bichons can hold up this look on their heads as their hair is different.
I give this cut to Coco as she may be a Bichon Malt mix. She is in my siggie pic in the middle.
I think that when you bathe Romeo his hair should fall.
The groomer must have really blow dryed and brushed and combed it up, to get it stay like like.
If you bathe him and let his hair fall naturally, he might look like his oldself.

Still a very good looking lad!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> So sorry this happened. The second picture looks more like the groomer was doing a Bichon cut.:blink: So frustrating when you talk to and show what you want and they do something else. Hair will grow though and with the head and face, better long then short since that always seems to feel like the hardest part to grow in because of where the hairs poke around (unlike on the body). Your DH will get over it...Romeo is still the same sweet boy. I would look for another groomer since this one clearly didn't take your concerns into consideration. Give Romeo a hug from his Aunt Sue. I've had stylists for myself who have done the same thing. :HistericalSmiley:


I agree that it looks like a Bichon cut. Perhaps the groomer got confused with his breed?? The cut on his body really isn't bad. At least he doesn't have chicken legs. If you had someone trim his head a bit so it's more balanced I think he would look very handsome. Although he's rockin' the Bichon/Lion cut. :thumbsup:


----------



## Brodies Daddy (Jul 2, 2010)

Girl let me tell you, I am on my soap box now! The same thing happened to me when I took my boys to a groomer who can highly recommended. I explained to this person what I wanted done in great detail and I even had pictures for her to go by.
I wanted my retiree to be cut down to a modified town and country and my other malt (who as in full coat) I just wanted her to trim around his feet and give him a bath while he was there. When I arrived that afternoon I opened the door to the shop and there was my beloved Brodie cut in the town and country. SHE CUT THE WRONG MALT!!!!! I had no intenion of ever cutting my baby boy down and I lost 18 months of hard work on his coat and I look at him then I looked at her and said YOU CUT THE WRONG DOG! mind you I was raising my voice and she thought I was kidding so I repeated my self and again she thought I was making a joke so I changed my tone and said YOU CUT THE WRONG F*&^ING dog! By then I was shaking and mad as H*&^. She started crying and apologizing for her mistake and she said she did not know how she got them mixed up. She made it clear she wanted to make this right because she knew that her business was at stake due to word of mouth. So long story short it take me about a day to get past the shock so I could cry and I did it made me sick!
Now for your situation I do not know if it was a professional groomer who has their own shop or something like Petsmart but you need to take your husband down there with your babies and demand satisfaction. They work for you and they can't claim Oh, the hair was uneven and butcher your baby that way. A professional would have picked up the phone and called you first. You should also see about reporting then to your local Better Business Bureau. Do not take any crap form this groomer and tell everyone you know to stay away from that shop if they will not make some sort of compensation to you. I wish I could make you feel better but it's like this I had to make myself understand you can't glue the hair back on it will grow back.

Mark


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I see it's very short but in no time at all it will grow back. Until then, enjoy the new change. ROAR!!! lol


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Brodies Daddy said:


> Girl let me tell you, I am on my soap box now! The same thing happened to me when I took my boys to a groomer who can highly recommended. I explained to this person what I wanted done in great detail and I even had pictures for her to go by.
> I wanted my retiree to be cut down to a modified town and country and my other malt (who as in full coat) I just wanted her to trim around his feet and give him a bath while he was there. When I arrived that afternoon I opened the door to the shop and there was my beloved Brodie cut in the town and country. SHE CUT THE WRONG MALT!!!!! I had no intenion of ever cutting my baby boy down and I lost 18 months of hard work on his coat and I look at him then I looked at her and said YOU CUT THE WRONG DOG! mind you I was raising my voice and she thought I was kidding so I repeated my self and again she thought I was making a joke so I changed my tone and said YOU CUT THE WRONG F*&^ING dog! By then I was shaking and mad as H*&^. She started crying and apologizing for her mistake and she said she did not know how she got them mixed up. She made it clear she wanted to make this right because she knew that her business was at stake due to word of mouth. So long story short it take me about a day to get past the shock so I could cry and I did it made me sick!
> Now for your situation I do not know if it was a professional groomer who has their own shop or something like Petsmart but you need to take your husband down there with your babies and demand satisfaction. They work for you and they can't claim Oh, the hair was uneven and butcher your baby that way. A professional would have picked up the phone and called you first. You should also see about reporting then to your local Better Business Bureau. Do not take any crap form this groomer and tell everyone you know to stay away from that shop if they will not make some sort of compensation to you. I wish I could make you feel better but it's like this I had to make myself understand you can't glue the hair back on it will grow back.
> 
> Mark


OMG i can fully understand and the hardest part is like you said after all the hard work keeping their coats tip top and poof gone as far of how proffesional she is i am shocked dont dint at all how can you shave my baby and not even call me oh and i was also very specific like we say we even took a picture ummmm hello are you blind is what i told her he looks nothing like the picture and thats when all the excuses came.. im still in shock but not as bad as my DH ......But im so sorry for what you went through im definately not using her again sad thing is she came recommended..... big sigh :thmbdn:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He's one cute Maltylion now. He's gonna be king of the canine kingdom..
Looks like she went "Bichon" on him....
Everytime I think abut clipping my babies,I hear a groomer horror story.....

Maybe the regrowth will grow back even better. 
Mine have never been clipped down so they're walking around w/ some old fur...which is why I considered clipping them...


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I feel the same way, Michelle...everytime I sign on here I read a new scary tale about some groomer's "_clipper rage_" (LOL!). Can't even think about cutting mine down.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I think Romeo looks super adorable in any cut you give him BUT if it wasn't the cut you precisely showed pictures of, I would be FURIOUS!!! :angry: I think that at this point you can maybe trim the hair around the head a little shorter to reduce the lion cut appeal. His body is shorter so you might as well even him out. I would leave his ears a bit longer but cut around the neck where it makes him look liony. 

Do you know of a groomer where you can stay while they groom Romeo and Juliet or maybe even a groomer that comes to your home? It took me forever after our incident at the groomers to find a good groomer but now I found one where I will soon take Bibu. I have seen other cuts that she has done, on other breeds that is, but she does a VERY meticulous job. She told me I can bring my own shampoo and conditioner and we willl stand side by side while she cuts Bibu. This way no mistakes are made!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow, Cory---that is rare: a groomer that will let you stand next to them while they clip your pooch? Most every one I know says NO WAY (they say it'll make the dog act up). We all know what a treasure a good groomer is, so when you find one you keep going back. The trick is finding one, apparently. ((sigh))


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Bibu said:


> I think Romeo looks super adorable in any cut you give him BUT if it wasn't the cut you precisely showed pictures of, I would be FURIOUS!!! :angry: I think that at this point you can maybe trim the hair around the head a little shorter to reduce the lion cut appeal. His body is shorter so you might as well even him out. I would leave his ears a bit longer but cut around the neck where it makes him look liony.
> 
> Do you know of a groomer where you can stay while they groom Romeo and Juliet or maybe even a groomer that comes to your home? It took me forever after our incident at the groomers to find a good groomer but now I found one where I will soon take Bibu. I have seen other cuts that she has done, on other breeds that is, but she does a VERY meticulous job. She told me I can bring my own shampoo and conditioner and we willl stand side by side while she cuts Bibu. This way no mistakes are made!


 
are you guys ready for the sad part she is actually a mobil come to my home groomer she missed our appointment last week and called me at the last minute this morning and offered to make time for them if i can take them to her house. I gave in but from all the experiences i had i wanted a groomer to come to my house and i have had my fare share of bad groomers this is getting ridiculous im going to need to learn how to do this myself atleast my DH will love the saving :chili: and if i mess up he cant be mad at me and me at myself :blink:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> He's one cute Maltylion now. He's gonna be king of the canine kingdom..
> Looks like she went "Bichon" on him....
> Everytime I think abut clipping my babies,I hear a groomer horror story.....
> 
> ...


 

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:he sure is the king of this house :chili: i guess looking at the positive side i wont be spending 2 hours every saturday anymore for a few month only 1 hr :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

Sorry that this happened to you and Romeo... I had the same accident too! The difference is that I have no idea that the groomers (and my friend) will SHAVE BALD my autumn. I left her on her care approx 3 days and she came back as chinese crested style with rashes on the body due to clipper allergy and many clipper burn on her body T-T if she told me she and/or the groomer gonna shave her bald I would ask her to bring her back and let me untangle my self.. she told me want to cut short but the groomer told her need to shave and she never told that to me! 

Is Romeo seems better? Autumn has been so emo after that incident and she hates groomers and grooming time now thou previously she ok with grooming...


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I spent more time searching for a groomer for the dogs than I did looking for someone to do my own hair. I think we've finally found a GREAT one. This lady was trained in Russia and she has done a wonderful job on Madison and Axel. The one I was using before, who is housed in my vet's office, apparently didn't know how to 'scissor' and Madison always came out looking uneven. I hated that.

(Now I did let the vet's groomer do the cat a few weeks ago....I was hoping she would shave her but she didn't....darn)


----------

